# Decoding Canon SLR serial numbers



## sniper x (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone have a link? I'd like to date all my Canon SLR camera bodies and lenses.

Cheers!

Kev


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2017)

I dated a Pentax once,long ago, but we were incompatible, and we drifted apart...


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 28, 2020)

Here's the right place to introduce yourself.


To the OP hope this helps.
SLR codes


----------

